# Irritans



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Any one have pix of an Irritan?? Im looking for pictures of frys up to adult sizes.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Can't seem to find the pics of the one I had. This one is baitman's IRRITANS


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry i forgot to send you my pics







...look at here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=15&t=7890


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice fish mr hannibal


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i did a search online i didnt find any wothry a post.


----------

